# 3bld transition



## Horhe (Oct 15, 2017)

Is it okay to switch early from m2/op to 3style? Because you know, just like in switching from 1 color solver to color neutrality it is advisable to switch earlier. So my question is is it advisable to switch to 3 style early?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2017)

You can really think of M2 as just a subset of 3style. So it's a perfectly good stepping stone. OP is not as good, but still technically similar - you still need to twist corners even when you switch to 3style.

The one thing that would really help with the switch, though, is that you pick buffers for M2/OP that will be good to be your default buffers for 3style, so you don't have to relearn anything you already learned for M2/OP.


----------



## Horhe (Oct 15, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> You can really think of M2 as just a subset of 3style. So it's a perfectly good stepping stone. OP is not as good, but still technically similar - you still need to twist corners even when you switch to 3style.
> 
> The one thing that would really help with the switch, though, is that you pick buffers for M2/OP that will be good to be your default buffers for 3style, so you don't have to relearn anything you already learned for M2/OP.




The buffer at m2 is DF, the buffer of op is UBR, is there no fix buffer for 3style?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Horhe said:


> The buffer at m2 is DF, the buffer of op is UBR, is there no fix buffer for 3style?


 
Theoretically, you can use any buffer for 3-style, but some are superior. UBR is a good buffer for corners, but DF may not be ideal for edges. Many fast BLD solvers use DF but I think UB and UF are better. It is difficult to switch buffers but it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Horhe (Oct 17, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Theoretically, you can use any buffer for 3-style, but some are superior. UBR is a good buffer for corners, but DF may not be ideal for edges. Many fast BLD solvers use DF but I think UB and UF are better. It is difficult to switch buffers but it will pay off in the long run.



I want to switch to 3 style, but i can't get it  any tips?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 17, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Theoretically, you can use any buffer for 3-style, but some are superior. UBR is a good buffer for corners, but DF may not be ideal for edges. Many fast BLD solvers use DF but I think UB and UF are better. It is difficult to switch buffers but it will pay off in the long run.


How much better exactly would a good buffer be to DF and UBL (if you can answer) I want to be serious in BLD but I don't particularly want to switch. Maybe if you could give me an example time difference or something?
It's getting me a little worried because in my case I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## h2f (Oct 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> How much better exactly would a good buffer be to DF and UBL (if you can answer) I want to be serious in BLD but I don't particularly want to switch. Maybe if you could give me an example time difference or something?
> It's getting me a little worried because in my case I don't know if it's worth it.




Maybe this will help: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQWcuEd4pWL7egwQ00zuJDzYCKzQC6hlAdz0DH4jwWk/edit?usp=sharing

Buffers are the matter of controversary. For me the best recomendation to switch is Daniel Lin's opinion who recently switched to UF/UFR. But on the other hand the table shows it's not as important as one may think to get good times. In my case - I dont want to switch. I'm never gonna be as fast as top blinders and DF/UBL is enough to me to get times I want (sub40).


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Horhe said:


> I want to switch to 3 style, but i can't get it  any tips?



http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/

This is a great website full of commutators for the most popular buffers. I would suggest learning corners first, and spend a while using 3-style for corners and M2 for edges. You can continue solving corners using OP with some 3-style. For example, if you first learn all comms with an A, then use a comm if your letter pair has A, otherwise just use OP. Gradually you will learn more comms and switch to more and more 3-style each solve.


----------



## Horhe (Nov 11, 2017)

After a weeks, i finally manage to understand 3 style at corners. I'll stick to m2 for edges then after i master the corners, ill switch to pure 3 style. Thanks guys


----------

